# Solved: Microsoft outlook icons greyed out



## Tjm32 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have just activated outlook on my laptop. All was ok for the first 24 hours now, *new email, forward, reply and reply to all icons* have become greyed out and will no longer respond. What do I do to fix this? Please.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what version of outlook ? and where did you get it from , is it part of an office suite or stand alone ?


----------



## Tjm32 (Jul 17, 2012)

Office 2007, part of 'Microsoft Professional 2007"


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

check it has activated OK Help-> Activate Product
if so also check and see if you still have an email account setup on outlook


----------

